# What have you done to me....



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

For fifteen years I have been drinking Espresso quite happily, the last six years with my Pavoni.

I have never browsed coffee sites, I've just sat at home enjoying my coffee.

Three months ago I started looking at websites and realised the Elektra was a considerable step up and so was a Mazzer mini. Without too much research I bought both.

And now I spend half my waking hours browsing coffee sites and I find my tiger striping is good, not bad.

I have started reading about PIDs - I had never heard of this before last month and I'm still not quite sure what it is. I have learned about naked portafillers and heat exchangers. A whole new world of words, technique and perfection has opened up before me.

And here comes the point of this post.

After browsing various sites last night I found myself this morning in my kitchen with a tape measure in my hand and came to the awful, AWFUL realisation that next to my Pavoni and Elektra I may have just enough room for a Izzo Alex Duetto Mark III Espresso Machine.

What have you done to me........


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

"Walk away from the kitchen. I repeat, walk away from the kitchen!"

I know what you mean. I am sitting reading 'The World Encyclopedia of Coffee'. Jings!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would say I have a good knowledge of all mid-range domestic espresso machines as well as a good understanding of the principles of all espresso machines due to long hours spent pining after shiny upgrades.

The internet will always make your equipment seem insufficient and outdated but listen up...

*If you enjoy what your machine produces, don't let someone tell you a £1000+ machine will change your life*

They may be right but a lot of it is perceived quality. Did you notice a decline in the quality of your shots after reading about fancy new upgrades and PIDs and such?

I wouldn't upgrade just for the sake of upgrading.

If you feel coffee perfection is only held back by you not having a Heat exchanger with a PID and e61 group head with a ridgeless VST 'competition' basket then listen to your heart (beating fast because you've just had 2 doubles)


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Good advice Fatboy but...it's ....so.....SHINY!

I really don't think there is any real danger of me upgrading in the foreseeable future but I think the more I read about different machines the more I would like to use them. It's not that I'm unhappy with what I have, I don't even think of it as an upgrade, it's more that I'd like a 'standard' machine to use as well as my levers because I've never tried one and you lot keep discussing them........I want to play too!

I just happened across the Alex Duetto and it ticked a lot of boxes, but as I say, parting with another £1,700 would seriously upset my girlfriend. Mind you, she has three horses so what am I worried about!


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Ignore the previous advice. If you have 2k sat around spare buy it. It is shiny and pretty and it will make you look cool. Well maybe not but you'll be suprised how often people pop round for coffee. Your social life will improve if only by people wanting better coffee.

My setup stands me at approx 3k and I love it!


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

See, if you were a real coffee aficionado you'd happily sell your wife and children into slavery in order to buy the best possible kit. Anything else shows a lack of commitment and you might as well stick to Nescafe.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys, what was I thinking, you are so right. I'm putting my family up on Ebay as we speak.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am in a similar position to your self...

I was happily plodding along with home roasted coffee (green beans are cheap), a krups burr grinder (£20) and a £5 French press.

Then I tried some beans roasted by one of the well mentioned roasters on this site....

Then I found this site...

then within 2 months i'd spent around £700 I didn't really have on a rocky/silvia combo with some shot glasses, pitcher and a tamper....

There should be government warnings attached to this dirty underworld of coffee, robbing me blind of my savings...

Right i'm off to steal an OAP's pension to buy my next stash of beans...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Realistically I wouldn't be bothered if 52% of my total gross income went on coffee-related purchases.

All the justification you need is....'Its more shiny than my current setup'!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Just be grateful you guys aren't magicians - now there is a hobby to drain your bank account! Finding decent magic is incredibly costly, over the years I have spent thousands and thousands of pounds on effects and illusions and half of it sits in a room unused.

Luckily it is my living so I can warrant it, but for many hobbyists (I know, I read the forums) it is a very costly and compulsive pursuit.

Last week I bought this very small effect from a guy in America, I bought it on a hunch. The problem with magic is you often don't know what you are getting as it is the secret that you are buying and the inventor will only give a vague indication as to the effect. I paid £200 for, well, if you could see it you would laugh.....luckily I think it is something I will use though 50% of the time I read the manuscript I've bought and pretty much chuck it in the bin.

But, when you pull the perfect shot or get screams of delight from a table full of wedding guests it makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Time to put a disclaimer on the site that 'we are not responsible for the selling of family members to fund a habit'

I think that about covers it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Warning!!!!*

Coffee and the purchasing of its brewing equipment and accessories is extremely addictive and harmful.

Side effects may including: homelessness, divorce, becoming a bank robbery and/or selling your soul to the devil in exchange for a La Marzocco.

.....P.S. Also highly advisable.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Try working around pro machines all day. I deserve am effin' medal!


----------

